# "Mouthing Off" Photo Contest



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

So we had so much fun with the photo contest last time that I thought I'd make another.

This one is going to center on the dogs' mouth - eating, chewing, carrying, retreiving, yawning, barking, howling, funny faces, flinging a toy around, sticking their tongue out, flirtpoling, an enormous toothy grin etc etc etc - *ANY kind of picture, so long as it's funny and your dog is obviously doing something that appreciably involves the mouth in some way, shape or form!* You may choose to put a short explanation or title as well.

Once again, two (2) photos per member, though it's just one category this time.

To keep it from getting overwhelming I'll set an end date like last time once I see how many people actually enter, and then you all will judge.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Me first!

O.M.G!!!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

PIRANHA BROTHERS:










The ALL Tongue Crew


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Even though it's wwwwaaaayyy past Christmas this is just too cute!


----------



## nitrojedi (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Tire chew!









Sleep while snacking on a basketball!!


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

Jazz - golden retriever
Nika - lab puppy


----------



## abalinka (Feb 22, 2008)

(that's a rawhide that she's chewing on)


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mr. Big Mouth.......









Grapefruit Yummmmmmmmm............


----------



## romeos mommy (Jan 26, 2009)

good idea!!

heres romeo









and heres my moms puppy (romeos best friend) rowdy!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Bishop and the flirt pole....










Pug yawn 









OK so a lot of other members broke the 2 picture rule .....so I had to jump on the band wagon too : )


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Here are some pics of my "killer".


























Ooooh...scary!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

awwwwwww.....Marsh posted 3 pictures


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

pugmom said:


> awwwwwww.....Marsh posted 3 pictures


After Catholic school and the Marine Corps, I developed a serious problem with rules and authority.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I should have saved my "action" shot from the last round for this...ah well...

/me goes to find something else...



Okay this is from before I got my camera, but...

Who ever said dogs can't read?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

here's Tir, really "mouthing off".....she was sassin' me for not throwing the ball fast enuff....









and Titch w/ his "blankie".....


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

SLURP!









Mess? What mess?


----------



## snugglz (Mar 12, 2009)

This is my sister's chihuahua/terrier mix caught in a horrible picture =)


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

This was hard, as I apparently have a lot of pictures of my two "mouthing off" LOL I'll submit, but there is a lot of tough competition already in this one! 










And, I love this picture


----------



## Anijunga (Jan 6, 2009)

Here's Maui, our 6-month old Catahoula Leopard Dog/Beagle mix, catching a ball and tugging on one of her favourite toys:


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

LOVE all these pics!!

Yawn!!


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

This isn't the best picture, but if you look close you can see Bella is smiling!








This one is cute (although she was having a bad hair day).


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Big smile!!!








Tongue


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Elsa protests the camera in many ways.

This is her _I've had enough of this poop_ protest.









And this is her _you better run_ protest.


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy pooch *smiles*


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yum...dead leaf.









I see you mr. leaf! I'm going to eat you!!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

*She's Mine!!!! No, She's Mine!!!*









*Seriously Mom, I won her fair and square....*


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Shadow:









and one fore Belle....


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

These are all awesome, keep them coming


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

This is my favorite mouth picture of Holly.


----------



## Puppy*Luv (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm not sure if this one qualifies, but heres a really cute picture of our new puppy  We're thinking of naming her Kira, but its unofficial...lol


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Here's Rowdy, mouthing off at ME...


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

here is a super funny one of iorek, showing off he gappy smile! he had a tooth removed because it broke off. he was sleeping like this one morning (he chooses to sleep in his kennel, the door is always open)


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Pictured: Tucker, Mj, and puppy Tj. They were having a hyper moment as I snaped the pic.










Puppy Toehuntai


----------



## Echo's mom (Mar 3, 2009)

Love all of these "mouthy" pics!

Here's a sleepy Echo right after taking a drink... her tongue just wasn't cooperating with her.


Edited to ask: how do I make this pic bigger?


----------



## woadiestyle (Dec 30, 2008)

Kingston and his battle cry. We all ran for the hills


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Rocky and Mesquite the first day she came home to live with us.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

There are so many awesome pics on here. ~Lovin' it!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, as long as no one objects, I'm going to enter one too.. since I'm not judging or anything 

I can touch my tongue to my nose!!!


----------



## Life With Atlas (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's Shauni.

"Smile."









"Mmmmmmmmm... Ravioli!" (The best lunch a hard-working trail dog could ask for!)


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

*Oakley... What big teeth you have!*












*Notice the snowball near his paws... he wasn't even close.*


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

My mutt and her disgusting lips:










She's the only dog I know that is so lazy she sits on her butt like this to eat food:










Double mouth whammy!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

And two that may not count, because they weren't my doggies:

This guy was at my salon. He was throwing himself in the air at me while smiling, clearly, as the action blur shows: 










Foster dog. Typical 6 month old


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I guess we'll close this up for voting at 10PM on Sunday. 

hehe.. a lot of you like to break the rules and post more than two pics..


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

There's some really funny ones there. It's late & Im soooo tired I'll have a look for some of my dogs later.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

DogsforMe said:


> There's some really funny ones there. It's late & Im soooo tired I'll have a look for some of my dogs later.



LOL....its nice and early where I am.....9:15 on a beautiful sunny Saturday morning


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah pugmom, I had to do a double take on that one too LOL

I always forget about those nice things called time zones!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL Ok, that is it. It is just that rotties are a very mouthy breed.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Inga said:


> I can haz puppy??


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

whoa....Inga blew the 2 picture rule out of the water..LOL


Great pictures Inga!


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

This is going to be TOUGH!

Great pics guys.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

pugmom said:


> whoa....Inga blew the 2 picture rule out of the water..LOL
> 
> 
> Great pictures Inga!


LOL Sorry guys! I couldn't help it.  Rottweilers and MOUTH go hand in hand. I couldn't decide who's pictures should be posted. There are many different dogs posted. 



> I can haz puppy??


LOL Sure you can BoxMeIn21 but he looks like this, now.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Inga said:


>


Say WHAT?????????

My Rotts had prehensile tongues, but that thing can't be real.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Are you suggesting I gave her a tongue transplant?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I didn't even see the rules. I just got so excited about posting pictures of dogs.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

You were reading that?











Cute puppy smile...


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

2 more hours


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Edit: Changed my mind, here are two different ones. 

Charlie mouthing off at Kaya "Give me what used to be a duck stuffie or you're gonna get it!"









Kaya - looking like her breath is so bad it's blowing Charlie's beard off his head...


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

tirluc said:


> here's Tir, really "mouthing off".....she was sassin' me for not throwing the ball fast enuff....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of dog is Tir? She's beautiful and very unique

Chance is not very expressive with her mouth but I did find this pic


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

*This is not for the contest, I repeat, not for the contest, just here because it belongs in this thread. *
_Unless of course it's chosen as the winner, lol..._

*Look at those pearly whites...*


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Here's Kuma's pics.

A whole lotta tongue, lol









Too tired to keep my tongue in.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

CLOSED!!! (tooshort)

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/49373-mouthing-off-photo-contest.html#post516178

judgingjudgingjudging


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Bonn1997, Tir is a Border Collie....and she is probably the most unique that i've seen.....but i really love her markings/pattern.....thanx 

(she's, also, mom to Titch in the other pic)


----------



## roxytrigger (Apr 5, 2009)

This is my old cat, Smoke


----------



## robstaine (Apr 11, 2009)




----------

